# helppp!



## flyfishtheeast (Mar 30, 2013)

I just got to pensacola a little while ago and am from maine. Im stationed at NAS right now. I dont know to much about fly fishing down here and where to go and what to use as far as flies go. I don't have a boat or anything like that. I was just hoping someone on here might be able to point me in the right direction. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much!:thumbsup:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

*Bump*



flyfishtheeast said:


> I just got to pensacola a little while ago and am from maine. Im stationed at NAS right now. I dont know to much about fly fishing down here and where to go and what to use as far as flies go. I don't have a boat or anything like that. I was just hoping someone on here might be able to point me in the right direction. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much!:thumbsup:


Help him out men! Your in a great spot to get into some great fish! What wt rods do you have. If you don't get what you need here, your close to OB go see Chris V :yes:, looks like he's always willin' to help w/know how!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

flyfishtheeast said:


> I just got to pensacola a little while ago and am from maine. Im stationed at NAS right now. I dont know to much about fly fishing down here and where to go and what to use as far as flies go. I don't have a boat or anything like that. I was just hoping someone on here might be able to point me in the right direction. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much!:thumbsup:


Don't know much about fly fishing, but I would imagine anywhere on any flats would be good for fly fishing. try over by lake Fredrick. I do suggest a wire leader though.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you break away for an hour or two around sundown? I live less than 2 minutes from the base. We can wade a few spots by my house if you want to get the basic inshore rundown. Pretty much any rod will do from 4wt to 10wt, but a 6 or 7 would be your best bet


----------



## PHWFFNWF (Mar 28, 2012)

*Come on out*

*NW FLORIDA CAST OFF*​*COMPETITION*​*HERES YOUR CHANCE to show your FLY CASTING abilities. Salt or Fresh water and SUPPORT for our local wounded warriors. All proceeds from this event will stay locally to help our veterans in Our Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing programs here in NW Florida**.*​*Saturday June 15, 2013 at 1200 noon*​*At the Boy Scout building, ½ block north of the 17th street graffiti bridge.*​​​*1st prize **a **TFO* *BVK 9’ 4 piece 8 wt.** Fly rod with case.*​*This is a lifetime warranty rod.*​*2nd** and **3rd** place prizes to be awarded at the event.*​*So here’s your chance. $10.00 each entry, you will have 2 chances at each of the four targets. So bring your own gear or use ours. Standard FFF tackle and rigging rules will apply. If you have never casted a fly rod before or would like to brush up or tune up your casting, show up early at 9:00 am we will be glad help you as we give free instruction on the 3rd Saturday of each month. *​*Sponsored by THE FLYFISHERS OF NORTHWEST FLORIDA*​​​​


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

When the wind dies down some the surf can be a great spot to chunk flies. Probably start off with little clouser and carry some bigger stuff just incase. Bring some heavy mono or wire trace for toothy fish. Great luck!!


----------

